

Want to be a great programmer? Step 1 – Grab a Copy of “Let us C” - ankurg
http://www.simplyfy.co.in/blog/index.php/2009/06/27/divine-conspiracy-chronicles-learning-to-program-in-c/

======
krazineurons
hey ankur. Do i know you? You seem to be following my blog very much, let's
get to be friends.

